# Anyone have issues with 88 dodge ram fuel pump



## Lee Larson (Feb 24, 2020)

Has anyone had any issues with the older model vans and finding parts? I habe an 1988 dodge ram b250 conversion van with 5.2l engine, while taking off the fuel pump a part broke from dry rot on the too of the assembly,upull it is stripped of the assemblys, oreillys computers say see dealership, the dealership says chrysler dont supply them those parts anymore. . . Is there anyway to make a newer or different model or vehicles pump work instead? 

I just bought this vehicle a few months ago and had to spend a few hundred getting it legal due to title issues, completely legal and insured and i cant drive it because the pump just died. . . The stress sets in...


----------



## Deleted member 24782 (Feb 24, 2020)

Lee Larson said:


> Has anyone had any issues with the older model vans and finding parts? I habe an 1988 dodge ram b250 conversion van with 5.2l engine, while taking off the fuel pump a part broke from dry rot on the too of the assembly,upull it is stripped of the assemblys, oreillys computers say see dealership, the dealership says chrysler dont supply them those parts anymore. . . Is there anyway to make a newer or different model or vehicles pump work instead?
> 
> I just bought this vehicle a few months ago and had to spend a few hundred getting it legal due to title issues, completely legal and insured and i cant drive it because the pump just died. . . The stress sets in...



Ask @SaltyCrew. I'm sure the parts are available, the van isn't that old, are we talking the in-tank electric fuel pump or an engine mounted lift pump?


----------



## Lee Larson (Feb 24, 2020)

In tank


----------



## Deleted member 24782 (Feb 24, 2020)

Send me a photo of the pump assembly and broken part, I can try helping find it. I will PM.


----------



## Deleted member 13433 (Feb 24, 2020)

Lee, Juan might be your best shot.... as a quick Google search on 88 dodge ram 5.2 ltr fuel pump shows some electric pumps being listed BUT finding one in stock is a whole 'nother deal......

I feel for ya.

I got an 86 Ford Country Squire Wagon, same deal.... getting super hard to find parts for.

Unfortunately, your van is 32 years old, which is ancient by today's standards.

Good luck, if I can figure anything out I'll let you know - but my guess is you'll have to go aftermarket, unless you can hook up with Juan and figure something out.


----------



## Lee Larson (Feb 26, 2020)

Fuck yeah thanks guys, my camera cracked on my phonr then my phone stopped working so i couldnt take any pics.it looka like the part that broke is just to the vent hose, so we super glued and jb welded it back, gonna reattach today when i get off work to see if it works


----------



## Deleted member 13433 (Feb 26, 2020)

Lee, I'd be very curious as to how that works out - I know the electric fuel pump pressures - is your truck fuel injected ?? - run way higher than the old mechanical fuel pumps on the engines with carburators on them.
Blew a line coming out of my tank on my 93 Jeep almost a decade ago, dumped about twelve gallons of fuel on the BQE in Brooklyn while coasting off the exit ramp... what a way to take a girl out to an Irish Pub in Bay Ridge !!
But yeah, no options because the fuel injection fuel pressures are so damn high, so we waited all night to get towed back to The Valley in CT..........
Yes - and if you can, well... you did mention your camera broke... I'd like to know as well how this works out for you, Good Luck !!!!


----------



## Deleted member 13433 (Feb 26, 2020)

Juan, Tevya would just push the van !!

That film had a real profound effect on me about a year ago......... changed my whole way of thinking.


----------



## Deleted member 13433 (Feb 26, 2020)

Nice !!


----------



## Lee Larson (Feb 26, 2020)

I beleive it is just the air vent hose, where no gas goes into the line. There is a hose that goes from the tank to near the fuel cap, like its an air/fume vent house, it could possibly be an over flow hose or something, i guess i should try to maybe look up a diagram


----------



## Lee Larson (Feb 26, 2020)

Hey Juan, whays your location


----------



## White Hawk (Feb 26, 2020)

That last van pic.......My first rig suffered a similar fate


----------



## Lee Larson (Feb 26, 2020)

Juan Derlust said:


> Way out west
> Californy
> Come & get it -
> cash or credit!
> ...


 

Word i appreciat it man


----------



## Lee Larson (Feb 27, 2020)

I think il be good, i think i found replacement fuel rollover valves online, like 22 bucks


----------



## Lee Larson (Feb 28, 2020)

Word i appreciate it man


----------

